# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cool magic.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.tonina-forest.net/tonina/temp-pic/237.wmv

Man, wish I could do that with fillet mignon


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

link not working for me paul.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hm...they probably cut it off>< !

Sorry about that.


----------

